# 0xc000007b



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

After recently re-starting my computer, two programs fail to load (they had worked perfectly previously). They are TaxCut 04 and TaxCut 05
In both cases I get the message (image attached):

"TaxCut.exe - Application Error
This application failed to initialize properly (0xc000007b). Click on OK to terminate the application."

:4-dontkno 

I uninstalled and reinstalled both programs (restarting each time). I also cleaned up my registry using vCom System Suite utility. I continue to get the identical error msg. All other programs load normally.

Can anyone help

thanks,

cb


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe the problem is a missing dependency.Try to reinstall of VS.NET or the .NET framework your machine (i'm susptecting you have it intalled). Disable you're A/V when you do that also.


----------



## Spikester1981 (Jan 14, 2006)

If all else fails, another solution would be to go to H&R Block's website (www.hrblock.com , creators of TaxCut) and using their online tax services. I just did mine yesterday and they make it super easy, and it costs about the same as it would if you went out and bought TaxCut


----------



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

T
Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately you overestimate my skills/knowledge. I'm not exactly sure what vs.net is or where I would find it. I did a search on my system and came up "empty". Could you be a little more specific??

thanks again for taking the time to respond
cb


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

Do they run if you click on them in start/ programs? 

Are you getting this error only when windows loads? If so launch them and look in their edit/ preferences for a startup with windows entry and disable this.

Basically what your error 


> "TaxCut.exe - Application Error
> This application failed to initialize properly (0xc000007b)


http://www.taxcut.com/customer_support/fixing_errors/errors_alphabetical_list.html
Does not show this one, but it means that when windows told it to launch nothing happened. It could be that the shortcut in the startup menu is pointing to an incorrect address; or that the application is not working.

Do you by anychance have a spyware program set to immunize your registry? The product protection used by Taxcut can show up as spyware and be blocked , then when it finds this missing taxcut refuses to run.


----------



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

Pete,
I get the same results when I launc from start/programs and when i launch from the folder that contains the actual program. I'm in the process of checking the spyware (I use SpyCatcher, SpyBot, AdAware and Vcom's System Suite) Since I don't recognize a process in any of those to immunize the registry, my approach has been so far to just disable the entire suite and try launching (although as I'm typing I'm thinking I should prob restart each time). I shut down spycatcher thus far with no positive results. I will keep you posted as I continue w/this drill. Let me know if anything else comes to mind. I appreciate all of your trouble in my behalf thus far.
thanks,
cb


----------



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

*A quagmire is developing*

I believe the problem is escalating. I have a slick photo handling program that was packaged w/my Epson printer called: "FilmFactory". It also is acting peculiar (it does not progress to the next feature after selecting images to print). If I reload the software (after uninstalling and restarting) from my hard drive or from Epson's site, I get the same results; however if I re-install from the Epson Driver Disk, the program runs correctly until the next "restart" at which time in acts as previously mentioned.

I have included a HiJackThis log which a ran just moments ago.

Thanks for sticking with me. If I'm writing to the wrong forum, please advise.

cb


----------



## rana87 (Sep 30, 2008)

cannonball said:


> After recently re-starting my computer, two programs fail to load (they had worked perfectly previously). They are TaxCut 04 and TaxCut 05
> In both cases I get the message (image attached):
> 
> "TaxCut.exe - Application Error
> ...


This is for a bug of xp... i'm damn sure, cuz i did everything to solve this n failed. Did u got any solution?


----------



## va_raja (Mar 25, 2009)

cannonball said:


> After recently re-starting my computer, two programs fail to load (they had worked perfectly previously). They are TaxCut 04 and TaxCut 05
> In both cases I get the message (image attached):
> 
> "TaxCut.exe - Application Error
> ...


what i will do the above problem


----------



## ladman (Mar 25, 2009)

i recentley bought a game and installed it and i aslo get this code, with a few others:

0x00600670

0x7190d096

and my log in screen does not work either, after i click ok a bunch of times and it goes away, it lets me log into my desktop, but the log in screen looks like it is from dos.


----------



## swatsniper7 (May 20, 2008)

*0xc000007b error - Paint.NET, Halo, Fraps, and more...*

I have an even bigger problem regarding the 0xc000007b error.

I recently bought a new Dell desktop, with Vista. For a long time, it was not connected to the internet. Paint.NET, Halo, and Fraps were running perfectly. 

Then I connected to the internet. I updated Halo, and was playing it online. I closed Halo, then tried opening it later. I got a "Halo.exe corrupted" message. I reinstalled, it ran perfectly the first time, I closed and reopened it, it said "corrupted" again. After muttering an explicit curse, I research the issue online, which doesn't help at all. 

Later that day, I was playing Halo Trial, and I tried to run Fraps game recorder. it gave me this message: "Error while unpacking program code LP5. Please report to author." By then, I was not muttering the curse anymore, I was yelling it. 

About 10 minutes later I treid to run Paint.NET picture editor. It gave me the 0xc000007b message. Then I screamed that particular word that rhymes with "duck." 

Just for kicks, I tried to run the Halo SightJacker, and it gives me the same message. Then Avast started picking up viruses out of nowhere, halo.exe, the SightJacker, and several other essential system files were infected.
I was about to shoot the computer. 

And now, here I am, seeking your help.

Other Information:
- Paint.NET and SightJacker both use the .NET Framework
- I'm not sure about Halo or Fraps
- I have .NET 3.5 SP1 installed. I tried reinstalling it. At the end, it said it wasn't installed properly.
- I used system restore, reinstalled everything, then after I updated Halo, nothing worked again, and I got more virus messages.


----------

